# Hong Kong Figures



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the scale of the figures that the gentleman from Hong Kong is selling 20-40 figures on Ebay? Seems like a bargain. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

They sell two sizes in large scale - 1:25 and 1:30. I have gotten both and they are a pretty good bargain though the paint job needs touching up. They are good for filling up passenger cars after a bit of bending with a heat gun. 
The 1:25 is the same as the one labeled Plastruct in the pic below - 










-Brian


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA dudes are claimed to be 1/29...but I've wondered about this from time to time. 

I have some of them sitting in my passenger cars (along with slot car figures, driver figures, and whatever other figures I could find cheap that would fit in the seats).


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I model in the 1910 to 1940 American period in 1/20.3...and one thing to remember is that people were a LOT smaller back then than they are today. There were few 6'ers...and few men over 160 lbs...so the 1/22.5 figures work well in 1/20.3...especially if they're lean. Something to think about.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy to tell if they're 1:29. 6ft is just a hair under 2 1/2 inches in 1:29.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got some, the standing man is 2 1/8" tall, so must be about 1/32nd? I think the ebay ad says 1/30 scale? Should be fine inside a coach. Jerry


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Heres pictures of the 1/25th and the 1/30th people.. 
Nick


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 08/14/2008 12:39 AM
I model in the 1910 to 1940 American period in 1/20.3...and one thing to remember is that people were a LOT smaller back then than they are today. There were few 6'ers...and few men over 160 lbs...so the 1/22.5 figures work well in 1/20.3...especially if they're lean. Something to think about.



Maybe on the mainland, but not in Hawaii


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

well i bought some of the preiser knock offs-unpainted 

-they were 1;25 not 1;22.5-noticeably smaller side by side- 

but great for passenger loads inside cars, small caoches etc and especially good for LGB vista domes where 1:22 figures are bangin thier heads-down side is multiple of same pose-still a reasonable bargain


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Bought some of the 1/30 guys, and they are smaller than 1/32! But, with that in mind (size) I shall buy 1/24 next time. 
BTW my box had lots of the guy in a suit with his hand in his pockets............... and not many of the other styles. Still good value though. 
Rod


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I purchased a bag of these at the last train show. Package says 1:25 but are closer to 1:32 and are very thin. The feet and legs are too tiny to allow anything to be inserted so that you can stand them up. They would work well placed inside a building by a window or cut off the legs and place as passengers inside a passenger car. Regards. Dennis.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I use USA figures in my 1:32 coaches. Seems like a good fit...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got some, the standing man is 2 1/8" tall, so must be about 1/32nd? I think the ebay ad says 1/30 scale? Should be fine inside a coach. Jerry



Just grab a calculator and do the math. 2 1/8 inches * 32 is 68, or 5 ft 8. Just a hair taller than I am.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Got my figures from Everydaygoods on EBay. Ordered Jan 16 and recieved 29 Jan, 20 figures listed a 1/25th scale for $17.80 with free shipping, so less than $1.00 each. They also offer 100 figures for $39.80 with $15.00 shipping, so a little more than $.50 each. There are ten different figures so I got two of each. Painting is not bad as sre the colors chosen. I intend to use these as passengers so detail is not that important. Hopefully they can easily softened for repositioning in a sitting position.

The picture show the ten differnt figures and with two figures (not sure of the Mfr. but have seen often) in the middle. The white cards are standard three by five inches.

Steve

PS The grandkids just found them and the response was great. I might have to order more for them, kids love quantity.

http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/SLemcke/China%20Figures%20001.jpg[/b] 
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i]


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ive been buying these for a couple of years, there a very good deal...


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Nick, 
Have you been able to reposition these figure or have you tried? 
Steve


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I tried once to soften and bend them them but had no luck. It might be possible with a heat gun--I tried to use hot water.
 
I've got heavyweight coaches full of them--often I just cut off the legs. You really can't tell 

 
http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/lownote/shades1.jpg[/b] 
(Image exceeds 800 pixels in width changed to link, SteveC)[/i] 
 
Some of those are USAT figures., most are Hong Kong


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

[No message]


----------

